# Access vs Excel



## KellyC (Mar 16, 2000)

People where I work have caught "Access Fever" and are tring to use Access for everything! Does anyone know of good guidelines for when to use a database (Access) and when to use a spreadsheet (Excel)?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Well, that's a good question. Generally, I use Excel whenever I can if it accomplishes the task I need it to do. Excel is much simpler and easier to use than Access, but not near as powerful for traditional database type projects. For example, if you want to keep an address book, then no question Access is better. However, if you want to analyze revenue and expenses or prepare a budget, then Excel is going to be the better choice. In a nutshell, use Excel unless it won't accomplish, or won't efficiently accomplish your objective. By the way, that's a good rule for any software--use the simplest and easiest if it accomplishes the goal in the manner you want.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Kelly:

I've emailed you a 15-page document that describes relational database and how to break them down into tables. I guess you could say that if a person reads and understands this document, they should then be able to make an educated decision.

Unfortunately, I disagree with mulder in that an address book doesn't really have that much data to track and major analytical calculations can be run in Access quite easily--that is--if you know Excel functions, you can use (virtually) the same ones in Access.

[This message has been edited by Dreamboat (edited 03-17-2000).]


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Oh come on Deamy one. Excel is far easier to use then Access for financial analysis. Take it from a CPA that many more accountants and financial professionals use spreadsheets over databases--I mean that's what they were designed for. Using Access to do that is like using a chainsaw to cut up your Thanksgiving turkey! And as far as address books go, it's easiest to use one in your E-mail program, but if you want something with more sophistication--you want Access. I never heard of anyone keeping an address book in Excel. I think your just looking for an argument. Well OK, bring it on!!!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I guess what it boils down to is that I'd rather show someone how to create an address book, and use it, in Excel than I would in Access.

(I want so badly to respond to that last email. I mean, uh, you've left yourself so wide open to all sorts of incriminating remarks about your profession!)


----------



## KellyC (Mar 16, 2000)

Ok you two! No bloodshed please! In a way I think you may both be right. (I know that sounds cheesey, but bear with me.)

Through my research I have found both of your opions echoed by many. For those people who are very efficient in Access, doing calculations is no problem. They have all of the Excel capabilities and are comfortable enough with using Access that it is easy for them.

On the other hand, those of us that are not Access gurus have several problems trying to do calculations. Mainly, you have to very carefully set up your database so that you can use calculations and for a new or moderate user, you just don't have a clear picture of how to do that.

In my case, I think I have to take Moulder's perspective. My people are running to class and expect to be able to do these fantastic things right off the bat without a throrough understanding of what they are doing. If it can be done in Excel, I'm recommending they do it in Excel because for someone who just learned Access in a six hour class yesterday - they just don't know what they are doing. I mean, some of these people have been using dumb terminals and don't even know how to type. 

Eventually, they will get to the level where they can do this in Access, and at that point (from what several gurus have shown me) they will have some very powerful calculations and analysis capabilities that actually surpass Excel in some cases. But the concern is getting the calculations right now so that we don't mess up people's stock portfolios and the like.

You've also got LAN concerns for file size and turnover (who fixes it when the person is gone?)

It's the ever present corporate conflict of "do it now" vs "do it better". You take the easier road and hope that you can get them to level where they can learn a better way as you go.

Thank you to both of you for your input! Now lets put down the boxing gloves and play nice!


----------

